
Analyse Asia 53: Mapping the Networks in Asia with Parag Khanna - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/19/episode-53-mapping-the-networks-in-asia-with-parag-khanna/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Parag Khanna, CEO & founder of Factotum, global strategist and TED
speaker joined us for a fascinating conversation about mapping the different
networks from logistics to infrastructure in Asia. Drawing his background in
international relations with his experience in the US military and work in the
foreign affairs advisory council for Barack Obama’s presidential campaign in
2008, he offered a combined perspective with technology & geopolitical mapping
and explained how the dynamics of infrastructure building and network
connectivity across cities and people from China, India to ASEAN to create the
next Asia century.

